
WebGL graphical shader tribute to Ryoji Ikeda - randyme
http://prostheticknowledge.tumblr.com/post/129173686541/tilt-ikeda-creative-coder-patricio-gonzalez-vivo
======
inDigiNeous
Nice, trying to run the actual webgl -demo hard booted my machine. OS X
10.9.5, Firefox 40.0.3 2010 MBP. Not going to try again.

Really wondering how the webgl- applications can hard boot a machine, when
it's pretty difficult to do with native C++ & OpenGL even.

~~~
NickHaflinger
Works here on a Ubuntu desktop ..

~~~
inDigiNeous
Yeah, WebGL -implementations seem to be really finicky still, and have the
possibility of hard crashing machines, at least Macs.

------
dang
Url changed from
[http://thedemoscene.tumblr.com/post/129229832316/prosthetick...](http://thedemoscene.tumblr.com/post/129229832316/prostheticknowledge-
tilt-ikeda-creative-coder), which points to this.

